# bloody discharge?



## smokygoat (Jul 10, 2015)

I have a doe, she is a first timer, and 2 years old. She is a Boer. Her 2 pen mates have both had their kids this past week. Last evening, about 7:30 I noticed she was in her house, standing very still and appeared to be pushing a bit. Staring into space, not eating, and teeth grinding. I thought maybe it was time, but nothing. This AM, still nothing, no changes. I went home at lunch and saw what I would consider a reddish brown discharge hanging from her. Like a rust color, not bright red, but not yellow or clear like I have been reading. She came out when I was leaving, and saw the later red part. I am trying to upload this picture. Sorry, its not a great picture, but she had the discharge and then this small I can only describe the ball as a red fleshy colored thing. I did not touch it or anything. When she pees it is pretty reddish brown like the discharge, but thinking maybe it was from running over the other part? Is this bad? I have never had kidding take so long. Her udder is not bagged full yet, and her ligaments are gone. She was eating tonight when I got home, but aside from that, now she is back in her house in her corner. She is not acting the least bit distressed in any way. I might be overly concerned, and maybe by the time I get up in the morning she will have had them. My husband is out of town, but will be back tomorrow. I just dont want there to be problems, but if she was having problems or if the kids are not well, wouldnt she be acting bad? Everyone tells me this might be a mucous plug, but I am concerned with the color.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

That concerns me a lot. I haven't seen anything like that before. I don't want to worry you, but a vet call may be necessary.  I hope everything is perfectly fine, and she kids healthy babies soon


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to go in. She probably has a dead kid in her.


----------



## smokygoat (Jul 10, 2015)

I put a few finger in her this AM, as she is out eating again, and did not feel anything there, but did not want to go any deeper, thats really something I am uncomfortable with. My husband could do it but I just cannot. I will make a call to the vets office once I get to work this AM. If they need to come out, thats fine. I do not have any way of getting her there right now. She acts fine, except still arching her back, no more discharge.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a vet out ASAP, she is having issues, or already had them?
That looks a lot like afterbirth to me, did you go around the yard, looking for babies?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

^ it could be that. I would check around for sure.


----------



## smokygoat (Jul 10, 2015)

*kids*

Well , I appreciate everyones support and responses. This is a good community. Unfortunately things did not go well. 
After leaving for work this AM, I arrived at 8 and promptly called the vet. They had to call me back at 830 and I told them the situation, and they scheduled someone to come out at 230. Then they called back and said they arranged some changes and were coming out right away. So at 9am I had the vet out. She was not dilated at all. She gave her some Oxytocin to relax her so the vet could check, but she kept pushing against her so she gave her an epidural. She managed to get in there and see that the kid was very large and she said that its bottom jaw was stuck somehow. She worked very hard to get it free and in position. It took awhile but she informed me the kid was dead. She was pulling very hard to get the kid out, Elizabeth my girl was being a trooper during the whole process as I encouraged her it would be okay. The vet informed me at that point that the baby was not going to come out that way, the pelvis was too small to deliver such a baby. As she was trying to get it closer to coming out,apparently the skin was coming off. The vet told me that probably the baby had been dead a little while. We had 3 options at that point, 1 was to cut the baby up inside her to get it out and put her on antibiotics and hope nothing tore in the momma. Because the baby was already dead, it was a 50/50 shot she would be okay. Option 2 was a c-section, which she did not recommend due to the increased opening it would cause, and with already infection from the dead baby, she likely would not make it. The 3rd option was euthanasia. I called my husband, and we opted for option 3, although I choked back a lot of tears doing so, and am currently as I write this. She was a sweet thing, and my bottle baby. I feel bad, that I did not call the vet 2 days ago, but to be honest, she was not in distress, or even hard labor, so I had no idea it was bad. She even ate before I left this AM. Even if I would have called the vet 2 days ago, she would never have been able to deliver the kid naturally, we would have had a c-section for sure. She did not suffer that I noticed, and peacefully went in her sleep with me by her side. The vet said that I did right thing. My husband did not think her chances if we would have cut the baby out or did a c section were good. csections would have cost to start with $400 and there was the increase risk of infection. If I knew and the baby would have been alive, I would have done the c section.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry :hug: 
It sounds like you did the best thing for her :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

These are very hard calls.
For future reference, if there is an expired kid doe will not show signs of distress, same with mal presentation.
Bloody show is never a good sign. If you can handle it read my thread "The Worst Kidding Ever."
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## smokygoat (Jul 10, 2015)

can you post a link to that thread? I could not find it last evening when I was looking but I was also tired. I would like to read it


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hold on I will try.

Had hard time finding it, do not know how to get you the link, but it was dated 3-1-12.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry, how devastating.


----------



## Josephine28 (Jun 19, 2014)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/worst-kidding-ever-129200/ I hope this helps. I'm so sorry about your doe. Been there and it stinks.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Josephine, how did you do that?


----------



## Josephine28 (Jun 19, 2014)

I went to your thread and copied and pasted the address. That was quite an experience - so glad your doe was ok after going through that!


----------



## smokygoat (Jul 10, 2015)

Thank you for the link. How horrible that must have been. Glad she made it. I am really surprised there was no smell with mine, and glad she was not in any pain at least. I miss her terribly, but relieved it's over. Hoping my final 2 have theirs okay this month still, they are as big as houses right now


----------

